# Need information on Dropper bottles



## flyingstapler™ (7/11/16)

Hi guys,

I have been looking around a few places, and I can't seem to find the dropper bottles I'm looking for. BlckVapour has both Clear and Amber, and that's awesome, but the last batch I ordered had a few of the pipettes that seemed a little too short for the 30ml's as well as the pipettes not attaching firmly to the base. 

Does anyone know about a supplier or anything that mainly sells these? I am looking for suppliers of the Clear as well as the Cobalt-coloured glassware for both 30ml and 50ml, but also at a cheap price. 

And if anyone knows a supplier of these types of dropper bottles in the picture below, that'd be great!




Thanks a bunch!


----------



## stevie g (7/11/16)

Chubby unicorns. Good luck

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (7/11/16)

Sprint said:


> Chubby unicorns. Good luck


A few people some time ago including myself were looking for these bottles but according to a few people and vendors as well,the clear bottles can only be imported from overseas,locally only the amber bottles are available at around R5 each and clear going around R10-R12 each,have no idea regarding the chubby unicorns,hope you come right!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/11/16)

You can try here but they dont have the chubby unicorn. The originals are here but you might need a retailer to bring them in for you...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

